# Treatment-Free Beekeeping Podcast



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome, been missing the SOMD Podcast. Thanks for filling the treatment free void.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Solomon for doing your podcast, I have been enjoying the shows you have a different view on the beekeeping world. Which is very refreshing.

Good luck with it...Gary


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Fourth episode of the podcast is now available: http://feeds.feedburner.com/podcast/TFB

Looking for volunteers as guests, you don't have to be anybody special, just want to talk about your beekeeping.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Great show Solomon, I'm keen to talk to you as well as have you on our show at some point.

We are not treatment free, we use Tymol and Oxalic Acid. So not sure if we are good fit, but happy to talk about how we keep bees in New Zealand.

See ya...Gary


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm sure we can find some areas of mutual interest and agreement. New Zealand is of great interest to me, for many different reasons. It's a small country with widely varying climates, vast differences in conditions from one place to another, unique plant and animal life, and Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Just finished recording my first show with a guest. I am looking for volunteers for the future. You don't need to be anybody notable, just come with questions. All it involves is a 20-30 minute phone call, or however long you want to talk. New episodes every Friday. http://feeds.feedburner.com/podcast/TFB


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

What software/equipment do you use for production? I'm an avid podcast listener (I will ck yours out) and I've thought of doing a 60 second beekeeping podcast. Unfortunately the sound of my recorded voice sounds like fingernails on a blackboard.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

David, I use a Legacy condenser mic which runs into a Behringer Xenyx X1204USB mixer which then attaches to my computer via USB. I got a larger than usual mixer for podcasting so I could do things like have multiple people in studio with their own mic. I also use adapters to be able to run the phone or computer in separately (analog) so I can do interviews with phone or Skype. I record on Audacity which is free and provides excellent functionality at a good price.

I have only a slightly better opinion of my own voice. But that's par for the course. There are very few people who really like the sound of their voice.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi David,

Yep just start, you don't need to buy a lot of fancy gear to get started.

We use a Auto Technica AT2005 mic into a small mixer, these mics are only $40. Don't think you have to spend $700 on a mic.

Just get a basic setup and get started, you could even not get a mixer to start off. Just record directly into a PC or Mac, you can also buy a mixer later on.

Have a look at this getting started guide from Pat Flynn

See ya...Gary


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Agreed. You really only need a standard PC microphone, or even just a webcam with a built in mic. Most laptops have that stuff built in these days. Find a quiet room and record with Audacity, which is a free download (or Apple equivalent if you are so afflicted).

There are very cheap ways to host and post your content. I host the files on my beekeeping website ($100/yr) (I get like 100 GB of storage of which I'm using less than 2 so far), post the link on my blog (free), then create an RSS feed from that with FeedBurner (free), then I gather subscribers with Beesource (free) and Facebook (free). If you don't need the website, there are services which run less than $5 per month to host your podcast and create the RSS feed for you. It takes a little time to figure out what goes where, but it's very doable.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I listened to your podcast on expansion mode beekeeping this morning, and I gotta say you're doing a good job. Production, content and presentation are all very good. Two thumbs up. Keep 'em coming.

Do you have a contingency for the chance that you get popular enough that you have to pay real money for bandwidth? I'm under the impression that the free distribution model only goes so far.

And thanks for the tips.

Here's a tip in return - iphone listeners have a lot of bad choices (as in they just do not work at all) for listening - especially the native apple app. $2.99 ICatcher works great. Took me months to discover that. You might consider passing it along.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I have unlimited bandwidth, but limited storage which I can upgrade for a nominal fee. However, I doubt I will get all that popular. At this point, FeedBurner leads me to believe I have about 15-50 people listening every week.

ICatcher, I will remember that. I am a former iPhone user, now Android. I use DoggCatcher. I think I promised to submit my podcast to iTunes after 5 episodes, the fifth of which is due tomorrow.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Good job on the first two, will listen to the others, thanks.

Say how come you sound like a great guy in your podcasts, but come off like a prick on beesource?  

.
.
.
.
.
.
(just razzing you Sol) 


Don


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> I have unlimited bandwidth, but limited storage which I can upgrade for a nominal fee. However, I doubt I will get all that popular. At this point, FeedBurner leads me to believe I have about 15-50 people listening every week.


Well you know it *is* a niche within a niche - beekeepers who listen to podcasts. And by labeling it as TF you have kind of put it into a third subset as well - even though much of it is relevant even to infidels such as I. But interested people have to find out about it, and until you become more discoverable some people who might like to listen won't easily be able to manually subscribe.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

D Semple said:


> Say how come you sound like a great guy in your podcasts, but come off like a prick on beesource?


Your guess is as good as mine. Maybe it's the editing.




David LaFerney said:


> Well you know it *is* a niche within a niche - beekeepers who listen to podcasts. And by labeling it as TF you have kind of put it into a third subset as well


It's like the niche inception.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

New episode up, great conversation: http://parkerfarms.biz/Podcast/TFBP-Ep6-Anita in MA.mp3

Now available in iTunes.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

The latest episode is up! http://feeds.feedburner.com/podcast/TFB


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Ill be getting this one on my list. Look forward to listening on my way back from work!


----------

